# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Thái Bình - Du lich Thai Binh

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Thái Bình - Du lich Thai Binh*
Thái Bình là tỉnh thuộc đồng bằng sông Hồng, là một trong những vựa lúa của miền Bắc. Phía bắc và đông bắc giáp tỉnh Hải Dương và Hải Phòng, phía đông giáp biển Đông, phía tây và tây bắc giáp Hà Nam và Hưng Yên, phía nam giáp Nam Định.



_Chùa Keo Thái Bình._

Ðến với Thái Bình, là đến với các công trình văn hóa lịch sử và sinh hoạt văn hoá dân gian. Toàn tỉnh có 82 công trình kiến trúc đã được nhà nước xếp hạng, nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là chùa Keo, đền Ðồng Bằng, đền Tiên Ca, cung Long Hưng, với những gác chuông chạm khắc đá, các di vật quí hiếm và tài nghệ. Thái Bình có gần 30 lễ hội khác nhau như hội Keo, Tiên Ca, Ðồng Bằng, hội Du xuân, hội thi nghề...Nơi đây cũng có nhiều làng nghề thủ công truyền thống như chạm bạc, thêu ren, dệt đũi, dệt chiếu...



_ Bình minh trên biển Cồn Đen._

Thái Bình còn có các bãi biển Đồng Châu, có các đảo cồn Vành, cồn Thủ và có làng vườn Bách Thuận bốn mùa ngát thơm hoa trái.


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Thái Bình để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Trong bài này sẽ tính điểm xuất phát là Hà Nội, những bạn ở các tỉnh khác có thể tham khảo thông tin tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng:*

Bạn có thể mua vé tuyến Hà Nội – Thái Bình tại bến xe Mỹ Đình hay đặt vé ở các hãng xe chất lượng cao của tuyến này như xe Thản Huệ, Hoàng Hà, Ngân Sơn… Lưu ý nên đặt luôn cả vé chiều về.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân:*

Hà Nội cách Thái Bình khoảng 110km, khoảng cách vừa đủ cho một chuyến phượt trong ngày hay hành trình nhỏ nếu các bạn muốn ghé các tỉnh lân cận.

Có hai hướng di chuyển từ Hà Nội – Thái Bình như sau:

Hà Nội - QL1 đến gần Đồng Văn rẽ trái qua cầu Yên lệnh đi theo QL39 Hưng yên qua cầu Triều Dương sang Thái Bình, đường này em ít đi vì đoạn QL39 từ cầu Triều Dương đến thị xã Hưng Hà rất xấu.

Hà Nôi - QL1 đến Phủ lý rẽ trái vào QL21 đến điểm cầu vượt QL10 rẽ trái đi trên QL10 tuyến tránh TP Nam định qua cầu Tân Đệ là đến Thái Bình.

*2. Nên đến Thái Bình vào thời điểm nào?*

Với hia điểm nhấn là biển xanh và những đồng lúa bạt ngàn, bạn có thể đến Thái Bình bất kỳ thời điể nào trong năm. Song nếu muốn hòa mình vào một trong số 82 lễ hội lớn nhỏ tại đây, bạn cần tìm hiểu thời gian diễn ra để lên lịch tham quan cụ thể.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Thái Bình

----------


## thietht

Đảo Cồn Vành – “viên ngọc” miền duyên hải của đồng bằng Bắc Bộ

Làng vườn Bách Thuận 

*Lễ hội:*

Hội Chùa Keo (gồm : hội xuân (4/1 ) - hội thu (13/1-15/1)) 

Lễ hội đền Đồng Bằng (20/8 - 26/8)

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Thái Bình Dream (355 Lý Bôn - P.Đề Thám - Tp.Thái Bình)

Petro Thai Binh Hotel

Khách sạn Hoa Hồng (2 sao) - 414 Lý Thường Kiệt, Tp. Thái Bình, Thái Bình

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Anh Anh (10 phố Đốc Nhưỡng, TP Thái Bình)

Nhà hàng Tùng Tùng (422 Trần Thánh Tông, TP Thái Bình) 

Nhà hàng Thanh Doanh - 112A Trần Hưng Đạo, Tp. Thái Bình, Thái Bình

----------


## thietht

Bánh Cáy Làng Nguyễn

Canh cá Quỳnh Côi

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Thái Bình

----------


## hangnt

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH Thái Bình được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Tour du lịch Đền Tiên La (1 ngày) - Giá 390.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

